# My Travels in 2014



## cinxxx

Hi people!

I already have a thread from 2013. Thought of opening one also for 2014 and try to keep it up to date during the year.

*THREAD CONTENTS:*

001. Timișoara, Romania - January 2014
002. Ingolstadt, Bavaria, Germany - February 2014
003. Straubing, Bavaria, Germany - February 2014
004. Moosburg, Bavaria, Germany - March 2014
005. Falkenstein, Upper Palatinate, Bavaria, Germany - February 2014
006. Haag in Oberbayern, Bavaria, Germany - March 2014
007. Rosenheim, Bavaria, Germany - March 2014
008. Stuttgart, Baden-Württemberg, Germany - March 2014
009. Tübingen, Baden-Württemberg - March 2014
010. Ludwigsburg, Baden-Württemberg - March 2014
011. Pappenheim, Bavaria, Germany - March 2014
012. Treuchtlingen, Bavaria, Germany - March 2014
013. Ferrara, Emilia-Romagna, Italy - April 2014
014. Assisi, Umbria, Italy - Aplir 2014
015. Perugia, Umbria, Italy - April 2014
016. Civita, Lazio, Italy - April 2014
017. Sirmione, Lombardy, Italy - April 2014
018. Chiusa/Klausen, South Tyrol, Italy - April 2014
019. Bled, Slovenia - May 2014
020. Lake Bohinj, Slovenia - May 2014
021. Škofja Loka, Slovenia - May 2014
022. Novo Mesto, Slovenia - May 2014
023. Plitvice National Park, Croatia - May 2014
024. Rastoke, Croatia - May 2014
025. Zadar, Croatia - May 2014
026. Zagreb, Croatia - May 2014
027. Novo Mesto, Slovenia - May 2014
028. Trogir, Croatia - May 2014
029. Split, Croatia - May 2014
030. Kravice, Bosnia-Herzegovina - May 2014
031. Počitelj, Bosnia-Herzegovina - May 2014
032. Mostar, Bosnia-Herzegovina - May 2014
033. Stolac, Bosnia-Herzegovina - May 2014
034. Ston & Mali Ston, Croatia - May 2014
035. Cavtat, Croatia - May 2014
036. Dubrovnik, Croatia - May 2014
037. Kotor, Montenegro - May 2014
038. Budva, Montenegro - May 2014
039. Sveti Stefan, Montenegro - May 2014
040. Shkodra, Albania - May 2014
041. Tirana, Albania - May 2014
042. Sveti Naum, Macedonia - May 2014
043. Ohrid, Macedonia - May 2014
044. Skopje, Macedonia - May 2014
045. Porto, Portugal - July 2014
046. Coimbra, Portugal - July 2014
047. Aveiro, Portugal - July 2014
048. Sintra, Portugal - July 2014
049. Cabo da Roca, Portugal - July 2014
050. Faro, Algarve, Portugal - July 2014
051. Lagos, Algarve, Portugal - July 2014
052. Albufeira, Algarve, Portugal - July 2014
053. Tavira, Algarve, Portugal - July 2014
054. Parque Natural da Ria Formosa, Algarve, Portugal - July 2014
055. Lisbon, Portugal - July 2014
056. Königstein Fortress, Germany - August 2014
057. Dresden, Germany - August 2014
058. Bastei, Germany - August 2014
059. Kronach, Germany - August 2014
060. Coburg, Germany - August 2014
061. Leipzig, Germany - September 2014
062. Florence, Italy - September 2014
063. Fiesole, Italy - September 2014
064. Rome, Italy - September 2014
065. Barcelona, Spain - November 2014
066. Girona, Spain - November 2014


----------



## cinxxx

*Timișoara, Romania - January 2014*

My hometown 

*Timișoara* (Romanian pronunciation: [timiˈʃo̯ara]; German: Temeswar, also formerly Temeschburg or Temeschwar, Hungarian: Temesvár, Hungarian pronunciation: [ˈtɛmɛʃvaːr] ( listen), Yiddish: טעמשוואר, Serbian: Темишвар/Temišvar, Banat Bulgarian: Timišvár, Turkish: Temeşvar) is the capital city of Timiș County, in western Romania. One of the largest Romanian cities, with a population of 319,279 inhabitants (the third most populous city in the country, as of 2011),[1] and considered the informal capital city of the historical region of Banat, Timișoara is the main social, economic and cultural center in the western part of Romania.


----------



## cinxxx

Some shots from the apartment of my parents. Not very spectacular, but anyway...


P1300228 by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1300230 by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1300231 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Taking a walk towards the city center. Not the shiniest of places, hope the buildings will get renovated...


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus

Amazing Timișoara


----------



## cinxxx

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus

Do you know any Serb ? In first half of the 18th century Serbs where mayority


----------



## cinxxx

^^ I do know some. As well as I know Germans and Hungarians 
I studied in a school with teaching in German language. Nearby was the Serb school and 100m further the Hungarian one.

Moving on...

Renovation is nearing the end here

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bega canal promenade, beautiful place in spring-autumn, when all trees are colored


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

"LA MULŢI ANI 2014" written backwards - "Happy birthday 2014"


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Romanian Orthodox Cathedral


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

The Opera in the middle, Hotel Timişoara left of it, right and left, two of the most imposing palaces of the city


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

County Council


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## cinxxx

Thanks again 

Bega canal 


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Entrance to the Peoples Park


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Millenium Catholic church


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Traian square


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Serbian Orthodox church


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Historic buildings in Traian square


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Millenium church again


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

"On foot the city is seen more beautifull"


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

The building belongs to the Medicine University


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Rectorate of the Polytechnic university


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

That was it for now. I will post my next travels of 2014 here


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman

spledid collection. you must have enjoyed visiting these places.


----------



## cinxxx

*Ingolstadt, Bavaria, Germany - February 2014*

My new home since end of 2011...

Ingolstadt is a city in the Free State of Bavaria, in the Federal Republic of Germany. It is located along the banks of the Danube River, in the center of Bavaria. As at 31 March 2011, Ingolstadt had 125,407 residents. It is part of the Munich Metropolitan Area, which has a total population of more than 5 million.

The Illuminati, a Bavarian secret society, was founded in Ingolstadt in the late 18th century.

Ingolstadt is the setting for the novel Frankenstein by Mary Shelley, for the monster created by the scientist Victor Frankenstein.

It is the site of the headquarters of the German automobile manufacturer Audi, defence aircraft manufacturer Cassidian Air Systems (formerly EADS DS) and electronic stores Media Markt and Saturn.

Ingolstadt Central Station has been connected to Nuremberg by a high-speed rail link since May 2006. Ingolstadt also has a second passenger station at Ingolstadt Nord.








..........


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos as usually


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## DWest

cool shots and I specially like the last one.


----------



## cinxxx

*Straubing, Germany - February 2014*

^^Thanks :cheers2:

---

*Straubing* is an independent city in Lower Bavaria, southern Germany. It is seat of the district of Straubing-Bogen. Annually in August the Gäubodenvolksfest, the second largest fair in Bavaria, is held.

The city is located on the Danube forming the centre of the Gäuboden.

As one of five ducal residences of medieval Bavaria (besides Landshut, Munich, Ingolstadt and Burghausen) the old town of Straubing especially features many Gothic buildings.


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## karlvan

lovely photo collection from your travelling.
I like mostly the night shots....they are great.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks! :cheers2:


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about your travels


----------



## cinxxx

Thanks! :cheers2:


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1300580-P1300581 by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*March 2014 - Moosburg, Bavaria, Germany*

*Moosburg* an der Isar is a town in the Landkreis Freising of Bavaria, Germany.

The oldest town between Regensburg and Italy, it lies on the river Isar at an altitude of 421 m (1381 ft). It has 17,275 inhabitants (2005) and covers an area of 44 km². It is easily reached by the A 92 autobahn and regional trains on the Munich–Regensburg line. Furthermore it takes just 10 minutes to get to Munich airport.

Moosburg is popular with commuters to Munich, to Freising, and to Munich airport. There is considerable industry in the town - with chemical, electrotechnical, food processing, and machine-building plants.


----------



## cinxxx

Moosburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Moosburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Moosburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Moosburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Moosburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Moosburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Moosburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Moosburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Moosburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*March 2014 - Falkenstein, Bavaria, Germany*

*Falkenstein* is a municipality in the district of Cham in Bavaria in Germany.


----------



## cinxxx

Falkenstein (Oberpfalz) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Falkenstein (Oberpfalz) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Falkenstein (Oberpfalz) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Falkenstein (Oberpfalz) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Falkenstein (Oberpfalz) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Falkenstein (Oberpfalz) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Falkenstein (Oberpfalz) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*March 2014 - Haag in Oberbayern, Bavaria, Germany*

*Haag in Oberbayern* is a municipality in the district of Mühldorf in Bavaria in Germany.


----------



## cinxxx

Haag in Oberbayern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Haag in Oberbayern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Haag in Oberbayern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Haag in Oberbayern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Haag in Oberbayern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Haag in Oberbayern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Haag in Oberbayern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Haag in Oberbayern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Haag in Oberbayern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice new photos


----------



## cinxxx

*March 2014 - Rosenheim, Bavaria, Germany*

The independent city of *Rosenheim* is located in the centre of the district of Rosenheim (Upper Bavaria), and is also the seat of administration of this region. It is located on the west bank of the Inn at the confluence of the rivers Inn and Mangfall, in the Bavarian Alpine Foreland. It is the third largest city in Upper Bavaria with over 61,000 inhabitants and one of 23 administrative centres in Bavaria. Rosenheim is therefore the economic centre and the busiest place in the region.

The population of the town proper is approximately 60,000 inhabitants with up to 125,000 in the surrounding area. Rosenheim is situated in the Upper-Bavarian Alpine Foothills, 450 metres (1,476 feet) above sea level and covers an area of 37.52 square kilometres (14.49 sq mi). The capital of Bavaria, Munich, is 52 kilometres (32 miles) away in North-West direction from Rosenheim. Rosenheim station is at the junction of the Munich–Rosenheim, the Rosenheim–Salzburg and the Munich–Innsbruck lines.


----------



## cinxxx

Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on


----------



## cinxxx

Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rosenheim by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Stuttgart (/ˈʃtʊtɡɑrt/; German pronunciation: [ˈʃtʊtɡaʁt], Alemannic: Schduagert) is the capital of the state of Baden-Württemberg in southern Germany. The sixth-largest city in Germany, Stuttgart has a population of 613,392 (December 2011) while the metropolitan area has a population of 5.3 million (2008). With over 5 million inhabitants, the greater Stuttgart Metropolitan Region is the fourth-biggest in Germany after the Rhine-Ruhr area, Berlin/Brandenburg and Frankfurt/Rhine-Main. The city lies at the centre of a densely populated area, surrounded by a ring of smaller towns. This area called Stuttgart Region has a population of 2.7 million. Stuttgart's urban area has a population of roughly 1.8 million, making it Germany's seventh largest.

Stuttgart is spread across a variety of hills (many of them vineyards), valleys and parks – unusual for a German city and often a source of surprise to visitors who primarily associate the city with its industrial reputation as the 'cradle of the automobile'. Stuttgart has the status of Stadtkreis, a type of self-administrating urban county. It is also the seat of the state legislature, the regional parliament, the local council and the Protestant State Church in Württemberg as well as one of the two co-seats of the bishop of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Rottenburg-Stuttgart.








...


----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## DaveF12

great pictures.....thank you for sharing them.


----------



## GeneratorNL

You have been to many nice places, Cinxxx. I recognise many of them.
Keep the photo's coming! :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx

*Castle Solitude* in Stuttgart, Germany (German: Schloss Solitude), was built as a hunting lodge between 1764 and 1769 under Duke Karl Eugen of Württemberg. It is not a true castle, but rather a rococo palace. Since 1956 the area is part of the urban district of Stuttgart-West. The castle is located on a high plain between the towns of Leonberg, Gerlingen and Stuttgart. The castle offers views to the north over Weilimdorf, Korntal and Ludwigsburg.

Schloss Solitude was originally designed to act as a refugium, a place of quiet, reflection and solitude (thus the name). Construction of the castle was plagued by political and financial difficulties. Karl Eugen had taken Württemberg into the Seven Years' War on the losing side against Prussia. The building exceeded the budget allocated by the duchy of Württemberg. Further, political wrangling between the duke and influential Stuttgart land barons led to the duke moving temporarily from Stuttgart to Ludwigsburg. In the long run, the castle was prohibitively expensive to keep just as a temporary residence. In 1770 it housed a high school founded by Duke Eugen. In 1775, the Karlsschule academy moved to Castle Solitude. It served as an academy of arts, a military academy, and later a general university for children of the elite. Eventually, maintenance costs led to its closure as a school after the Duke's death late in the 18th century. Between 1972 and 1983, the Federal Republic of Germany restored the castle.

Since 1990, the annexed buildings (Officen-building and Kavaliers-building) have housed the Akademie Schloss Solitude. The Kavaliers building incorporates living quarters for students.


----------



## cinxxx

Schloss Solitude von cinxxx auf Flickr


Schloss Solitude von cinxxx auf Flickr


Schloss Solitude von cinxxx auf Flickr


Schloss Solitude von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Schloss Solitude von cinxxx auf Flickr


Schloss Solitude von cinxxx auf Flickr


Schloss Solitude von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice photos ...well done :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

*Tübingen* is a traditional university town in central Baden-Württemberg, Germany. It is situated 30 km (19 mi) south of the state capital, Stuttgart, on a ridge between the Neckar and Ammer rivers. As of 2014 about one in three people living in Tübingen is a student.

In central Tübingen, the Neckar river divides briefly into two streams, forming the elongated Neckarinsel (Neckar Island), famous for its Platanenallee with high plane trees, some of which are more than 200 years old. Pedestrians can reach the island via stairs on the narrow ends leading down from two bridges spanning the Neckar. During the summer, the Neckarinsel is occasionally the venue for concerts, plays and literary readings. The row of historical houses across one side of the elongated Neckarinsel is called the Neckarfront and includes the house with adjoining tower where poet Friedrich Hölderlin stayed for the last 36 years of his life as he struggled with mental instability.

Tübingen's Altstadt (old town) survived the Second World War due to the city's lack of heavy industry. The result is a growing domestic tourism business as visitors come to wander through one of the few completely intact historic Altstädte in Germany. The highlights of Tübingen include its crooked cobblestone lanes, narrow-stair alleyways picking their way through the hilly terrain, streets lined with canals and well-maintained traditional half-timbered houses.

Old town landmarks include the Rathaus (City Hall) on Marktplatz (Market Square) and the castle, Schloß Hohentübingen, now part of the University of Tübingen. The central landmark is the Stiftskirche (Collegiate Church). Along with the rest of the city, the Stiftskirche was one of the first to convert to Martin Luther's protestant church. As such, it maintains (and carefully defends) several "Roman Catholic" features, such as patron saints. Below the Rathaus is a quiet, residential street called the Judengasse, the former Jewish neighborhood of Tübingen until the town's Jews were expelled in 1477. On the street corner is a plaque commemorating the fate of Tübingen's Jews.


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

At 372 m (1,221 feet), the Spitzberg (also known as the Schlossberg or castle mountain) offers a magnificent view of the Neckar and Ammer Valleys. Atop the Spitzberg, the Hohentübingen Castle, a mighty renaissance construction with four wings and a round tower, rises above the city. First mention of a castle on this site dates back to 1078, referring to the former medieval castle as „castrum twingia“ or Tübingen Castle. The rulers of Tübingen, who were promoted to Counts Palatine in the 12th century, lived in the castle until 1342 when they sold it to the Counts of Württemberg.

At the beginning of the 16th century, Duke Ulrich ordered the old castle to be razed, the moats to be filled and a castle to be built in the most modern Welch manner. Three dukes were consumed with the construction of the castle for over 100 years. The lower castle portal originates from the period of defensive fortification under Duke Friedrich and is considered one of the finest pieces of Renaissance art in the state.

Hohentübingen Castle’s importance as the residence of the Dukes of Württemberg began to diminish in the 16th century. Beginning in the mid-18th century, the university acquired its first rooms in the castle and in 1816 the King of Würrtemberg, Wilhelm I, transferred ownership of the castle to the university. The university library of nearly 60,000 bands was temporarily housed in the hall of knights, a chemistry laboratory was set up in the kitchen, and an astronomical observatory was housed in the northeast tower.

After thorough renovation of the castle from 1979 – 1994, the rooms of the castle were made available to the Cultural Studies and Archeology Departments of the Eberhard-Karls-University. Current displays of the collections of these departments can be found in the east and north wings, as well as in the pentagon-tower of the Museum of the Hohentübingen Castle. . Entrance to the cellar of the north wing, where the glorious 850 hl (22,455 gallons) wine barrel is located, dating back to 1546, is unfortunately not currently possible. During the renovation of the castle, the bat colony that resided in the roof truss has been relocated to the cellar. In the interest of the greater mouse-eared bat’s peace and quiet, the basement is closed to the public until further notice. Behind the fountain at the back of the courtyard, a tunnel leads through the west wing of the castle to the „Schänzle“ or little entrenchment. Between the tunnel and the next doorway you will be able to look down upon the western castle moats, the so called „rabbit hole“. 

source


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

P1310277-P1310279 von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


P1310284-P1310286 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## karlvan

lovely photos and charming places.


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge

very nice photo collection from your trip.....you absolutely enjoyed taking them pictures.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks! :cheers2:


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*March 2014 - Ludwigsburg, Germany*

*Ludwigsburg* is a city in Baden-Württemberg, Germany, about 12 kilometres (7.5 mi) north of Stuttgart city centre, near the river Neckar. It is the largest and primary city of the Ludwigsburg district with about 87,000 inhabitants. It is situated within the Stuttgart Region, and the district is part of the administrative region (Regierungsbezirk) of Stuttgart.

















*Ludwigsburg Palace* (German: Schloss Ludwigsburg) is a historical building in the city of Ludwigsburg (12 km north of Stuttgart's city centre), Germany. It is one of the country's largest Baroque palaces and features an enormous garden in that style.

From the 18th century to 1918 it was the principal royal palace of the dukedom that became in 1806 the Kingdom of Württemberg.


----------



## cinxxx

Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## DaveF12

quite nice places...


----------



## cinxxx

Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ludwigsburg von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ferrara von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Don't you just love Italian cities...? Great images.


----------



## cinxxx

Of course, I've said it hundreds of times, Italy is pure bliss


----------



## cinxxx

*April 2014*

*Assisi* (Italian pronunciation: [asˈsiːzi], from the Latin: Asisium) is a town and comune of Italy in the province of Perugia in the Umbria region, on the western flank of Monte Subasio.

It was the birthplace of St. Francis, who founded the Franciscan religious order in the town in 1208, and St. Clare (Chiara d'Offreducci), the founder of the Poor Sisters, which later became the Order of Poor Clares after her death. The 19th-century Saint Gabriel of Our Lady of Sorrows was also born in Assisi.

UNESCO collectively designated the Franciscan structures of Assisi as a World Heritage Site in 2000.








...


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

Great thread Cinxxx! You have visited many interesting places. :cheers:
And I like the way you introduce each new city with some info and a map. Good work. Show! Us! More! :banana:


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks GeneratorNL :cheers2:
Here's more 


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

And some night shots...


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## alitezar

Hi Cinxx, thanks for the great pictures.

Can you tell me what camera you are using? Does it take good pictures without a huge lens as well, I mean is it the size of a regular point and shoot camera? I'm looking for a point & shoot camera that fits in the pocket with this good quality pictures.

Also did you have to edit the pictures or they came out with this quality from the memory card?

Thank you


----------



## cinxxx

Hi alitezar,

Thanks for the appreciation! 
The pictures starting from my Italian trip (from Ferrara onward) are made with my new camera, a mirror-less Fuji X-A1. It's not what you are looking for, since it's not small 

The pictures before are mad with an older Panasonic FZ38.

I also used a tripod for some of the night shots, you can check out the EXIF parameters from every picture to see the settings used. 

Some of the pictures I edited, but just stuff like cropping, straightening, shadows. No altering done.
I also don't shoot RAW, to much of a hassle to post-process after. Even after editing the JPG I didn't see quality loss.

A small point and shoot that does DSLR like pictures is not so easy to find. You could check out the Sony DSC-RX100. Smaller mirrorless cameras that could fit your liking could be the Sony Alpha A5000, Nikon 1. Best just go in a store and check them out


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Cinxxx for your reply. Truly appreciate it. I now have a better understanding.

Thanks so much


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi by cinxxx, on Flickr

Assisi by cinxxx, on Flickr

Assisi by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


Assisi von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

*April 2014*

*Perugia* (Italian pronunciation: [peˈruːdʒa] ( listen); (Latin: Perusia) is the capital city of the region of Umbria in central Italy, crossed by the river Tiber. The city is also the capital of the province of Perugia. Perugia is located about 164 kilometres (102 miles) north of Rome, and 148 km (92 miles) south-east of Florence. It covers a high hilltop and part of the valleys around the area. The region of Umbria is bordered by Tuscany, Lazio and Marche.

The history of Perugia goes back to the Etruscan period. Perugia was one of the main Etruscan cities. The city is also known as the universities town, with the University of Perugia founded in 1308 (about 34,000 students), the University for Foreigners (5,000 students), and some smaller colleges such the Academy of Fine Arts "Pietro Vannucci" (Italian: Accademia di Belle Arti "Pietro Vannucci") public athenaeum founded on 1573, the Perugia University Institute of Linguistic Mediation for translators and interpreters, the Music Conservatory of Perugia, founded on 1788, and others Institutes. There are annual festivals and events: the Eurochocolate Festival (October), the Umbria Jazz Festival (July), and the International Journalism Festival (in April).

Perugia is a well-known cultural and artistic centre of Italy. The famous painter Pietro Vannucci, nicknamed Perugino, was a native of Città della Pieve near Perugia. He decorated the local Sala del Cambio with a beautiful series of frescoes; eight of his pictures can also be admired in the National Gallery of Umbria. Perugino was the teacher of Raphael, the great Renaissance artist who produced five paintings in Perugia (today no longer in the city) and one fresco. Another famous painter, Pinturicchio, lived in Perugia. Galeazzo Alessi is the most famous architect from Perugia. The city symbol is the griffin, which can be seen in the form of plaques and statues on buildings around the city.


----------



## cinxxx

Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


Perugia von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sirmione by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sirmione by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Driving on the east coastal road of Lake Garda, I stopped for some pictures.
Unfortunately it was rainy...

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr

Malcesine by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Nago–Torbole by cinxxx, on Flickr

Nago–Torbole by cinxxx, on Flickr

Nago–Torbole by cinxxx, on Flickr

Nago–Torbole by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Driving further north...

ITA_SS240 by cinxxx, on Flickr

ITA_A22 by cinxxx, on Flickr

ITA_A22 by cinxxx, on Flickr

ITA_A22 by cinxxx, on Flickr

ITA_A22 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Klausen* (Italian: Chiusa; Ladin: Tluses or Tlüses) is a comune (municipality) in South Tyrol in northern Italy, located about 20 km northeast of the city of Bolzano.


----------



## cinxxx

It was still raining, so only a few pictures...

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Chiusa/Klausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Bled* (German: Veldes) is a town and a municipality in northwestern Slovenia in the region of Upper Carniola. The area, within the Julian Alps and alongside of Lake Bled, is a popular tourist destination.


----------



## cinxxx

Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr

Our ride 

Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr



Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Next morning, before leaving...


Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bled von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*May 2014*

*Lake Bohinj* (Slovene: Bohinjsko jezero, German: Wocheiner See), covering 318 hectares (790 acres), is the largest permanent lake in Slovenia. It is located within the Bohinj Valley of the Julian Alps, in the northwestern Upper Carniola region, and part of Triglav National Park.

Lake Bohinj is 4.2 km (2.6 mi) long and 1 km (0.62 mi) at its maximum width.[3] It is a glacial lake dammed by a moraine. The largest of the streams that flow into the lake, the Savica ('little Sava'),[4] is fed from Črno jezero (Black Lake), the largest lake in the Triglav Lakes Valley. The outflow at the eastern end is the Jezernica creek which merges with the Mostnica to form the Sava Bohinjka, which in turn becomes the larger Sava River at the confluence with the Sava Dolinka. As found out already by Belsazar Hacquet in the 18th century, much more water leaves Lake Bohinj than enters it, which is explained with subterranean sources of water.

The clear waters are the habitat of brown trout, burbot, European chub, common minnow and Arctic char, eight genera of molluscs, as well as of numerous algae species. It is a popular day trippers' destination for swimming and other water sports. On the shore is a statue of the legendary Goldhorn (Zlatorog) chamois, whose story was perpetuated by the poet Rudolf Baumbach.


----------



## cinxxx

Bohinj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bohinj von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bohinj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bohinj von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bohinj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bohinj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bohinj von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

*May 2014*

*Škofja Loka* (pronounced [ˈʃkoːfja ˈloːka]; German: Bischofslack) is a town in Slovenia. It is the economic, cultural, educational, and administrative centre of the Municipality of Škofja Loka in Upper Carniola. It has about 12,000 inhabitants.

Škofja Loka lies at an elevation of 354 metres (1,161 ft) at the confluence of the Poljane Sora and the Selca Sora rivers, at the transition of the Sora Plain into the Škofja Loka Hills and the Polhov Gradec Hills. Its old centre stands on river terraces, and comprises Town Square (Plac) and Lower Square (Lontrg). On a plateau above the town stands Loka Castle, which houses the Loka Museum. Above the castle rises Krancelj Hill (475 metres or 1,558 feet). North of the town centre is Kamnitnik Hill (414 metres or 1,358 feet high), known for its conglomerate rock.


----------



## cinxxx

Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


Škofja Loka von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*May 2014*

*Novo Mesto* (pronounced [ˈnɔːvɔ ˈmeːstɔ]; Slovene: Novo mesto, German: Neustadtl) is the city on a bend of the Krka River in the City Municipality of Novo Mesto in southeastern Slovenia, close to the border with Croatia. The town is traditionally considered the economic and cultural centre of the historical Lower Carniola region.

Novo Mesto (literally "New Town") has been settled since pre-history. The city is one of the most important archeological sites of the Hallstatt culture (Early Iron Age) and has been nicknamed the "City of Situlas" after numerous situlas found in the area.[3] Graben Castle down the Krka River, ancestral seat of the noble House of Graben von Stein, was first mentioned in an 1170 deed. The town itself was founded by the Habsburg archduke Rudolf IV of Austria on 7 April 1365 as Rudolfswerth. The Austrian Habsburgs received the Carniolan March from the hands of Emperor Louis IV in 1335 and in 1364 Rudolf "the Founder" proclaimed himself a Duke of Carniola. The name Neustadt was given in the early 15th century.


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

^^:cheers2:


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Rastoke* [rastoke] is the historic center of the Croatian municipality of Slunj. This old part of Slunj is known for its well-preserved mills and the picturesque little waterfalls along the Slunjčica river, which flows into the river Korana at this place. The Korana river originates at Plitvice Lakes National Park.

At Rastoke, similar natural phenomena are occurring as at the Plitvice Lakes. This location is therefore often being referred to as "the Small Lakes of Plitvice". Both locations are interconnected by the Korana river. Rastoke is a place of autochthonous ecologic and ethnographic significance due to its symbiosis of natural and civilizational features.

The town of Slunj emerged around Rastoke and the branching of the Slunjčica and Korana rivers. The watermills erected at this place largely contributed to the economic development of Slunj as the center of the region of Kordun.


----------



## cinxxx

Rastoke von cinxxx auf Flickr


Rastoke von cinxxx auf Flickr


Rastoke von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Rastoke von cinxxx auf Flickr


Rastoke von cinxxx auf Flickr


Rastoke von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*May 2014*

*Zadar* (other names) is a city in Croatia on the Adriatic Sea. It is the centre of Zadar County and the wider northern Dalmatian region. Zadar is a historical center of Dalmatia as well as the seat of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Zadar.

Zadar gained its urban structure in Roman times; during the time of Julius Caesar and Emperor Augustus, the town was fortified and the city walls with towers and gates were built. On the western side of the town were the forum, the basilica and the temple, while outside the town were the amphitheatre and cemeteries. The aqueduct which supplied the town with water is partially preserved. Inside the ancient town, a medieval town had developed with a series of churches and monasteries being built.

During the Middle Ages, Zadar fully gained its urban aspect, which has been maintained until today. In the first half of the 16th century, Venice fortified the town with a new system of defensive walls on the side facing land. In the course of the century architectural building in the Renaissance style was continued and defensive trenches (Foša) were also built. They were completely buried during the Italian occupation until that in 1873, under Austrian rule, the ramparts of Zadar were converted from fortifications into elevated promenades commanding extensive seaward and landward views, thus being the wall lines preserved; of its four old gates one, the Porta Marina, incorporates the relics of a Roman arch, and another, the Porta di Terraferma, was designed in the 16th century by the Veronese artist Michele Sanmicheli. In the bombardments during the Second World War entire blocks were destroyed, but some structures survived.


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


----------



## ferdinand mex

Nice images!


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr



Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Zadar looks charming....


----------



## cinxxx

^^It is, it also has a great night atmosphere


----------



## christos-greece

Town of Zadar looks really very nice


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*May 2014*

*Zagreb* (pronounced [zǎːɡreb]) is the capital and the largest city of the Republic of Croatia. It is located in the northwest of the country, along the Sava river, at the southern slopes of the Medvednica mountain. Zagreb lies at an elevation of approximately 122 m (400 ft) above sea level. In the last official census of 2011 the population of the City of Zagreb was 792,875. The wider Zagreb metropolitan area includes the City of Zagreb and the separate Zagreb County bringing the total metropolitan area population up to 1,110,517. It is the only metropolitan area in Croatia with a population of over one million.


----------



## cinxxx

When we got there, in the evening, it was rainy and cold...


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr

So we stopped to eat something and wait maybe for the rain to stop...


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

An d it did stop, but it was still cold, for May at least...


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again really very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A lot of nice pics.


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice updates from Zagreb


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr

*That was it from Zagreb*


----------



## cinxxx

*May 2014*

*Novo Mesto* (pronounced [ˈnɔːvɔ ˈmeːstɔ]; Slovene: Novo mesto, German: Neustadtl) is the city on a bend of the Krka River in the City Municipality of Novo Mesto in southeastern Slovenia, close to the border with Croatia. The town is traditionally considered the economic and cultural centre of the historical Lower Carniola region.

Novo Mesto (literally "New Town") has been settled since pre-history. The city is one of the most important archeological sites of the Hallstatt culture (Early Iron Age) and has been nicknamed the "City of Situlas" after numerous situlas found in the area.[3] Graben Castle down the Krka River, ancestral seat of the noble House of Graben von Stein, was first mentioned in an 1170 deed. The town itself was founded by the Habsburg archduke Rudolf IV of Austria on 7 April 1365 as Rudolfswerth. The Austrian Habsburgs received the Carniolan March from the hands of Emperor Louis IV in 1335 and in 1364 Rudolf "the Founder" proclaimed himself a Duke of Carniola. The name Neustadt was given in the early 15th century.


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers: btw, there is a possibility to open a thread like "My travels in 2015"?


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks :cheers2: There is


----------



## christos-greece

^^ OK, i will wait to see this thread as well


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Novo Mesto von cinxxx auf Flickr



*that was it from Slovenia for now*


----------



## cinxxx

We drive further south to the Dalmatian coast.
A few pictures from the road.

To get an idea of what will follow, here is a map 

Roadmap Balkan Trip 2014 by cinxxx, on Flickr

The entire road album can be found *here*


----------



## cinxxx

HR_A1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

HR_A1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

HR_A1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

HR_A1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

HR_A1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

*We arrive at Trogir*


----------



## cinxxx

*Trogir* (or Traù) is a historic town and harbour on the Adriatic coast in Split-Dalmatia County, Croatia, with a population of 10,818 (2011) and a total municipality population of 13,260 (2011). The historic city of Trogir is situated on a small island between the Croatian mainland and the island of Čiovo. It lies 27 kilometres (17 miles) west of the city of Split.

Trogir has 2300 years of continuous urban tradition. Its culture was created under the influence of the ancient Greeks, and then the Romans, and Venetians. Trogir has a high concentration of palaces, churches, and towers, as well as a fortress on a small island, and in 1997 was inscribed in the UNESCO World Heritage List. "The orthogonal street plan of this island settlement dates back to the Hellenistic period and it was embellished by successive rulers with many fine public and domestic buildings and fortifications. Its beautiful Romanesque churches are complemented by the outstanding Renaissance and Baroque buildings from the Venetian period", says the UNESCO report.

Trogir is the best-preserved Romanesque-Gothic complex not only in the Adriatic, but in all of Central Europe. Trogir's medieval core, surrounded by walls, comprises a preserved castle and tower and a series of dwellings and palaces from the Romanesque, Gothic, Renaissance and Baroque periods. Trogir's grandest building is the church of St. Lawrence, whose main west portal is a masterpiece by Radovan, and the most significant work of the Romanesque-Gothic style in Croatia.


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Some day shots...

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr

Trogir by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Some pictures from a boat ride from Trogir to Split*

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Approaching Split*

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*May 2014 - Split, Croatia*

*Split* (Croatian pronunciation: [splît]; Italian: Spalato, see Name section) is the second-largest city of Croatia and the largest city of the region of Dalmatia. It lies on the eastern shore of the Adriatic Sea, centred on the Roman Palace of the Emperor Diocletian. Spread over a central peninsula and its surroundings, Split's greater area includes the neighboring seaside towns as well. An intraregional transport hub and popular tourist destination, the city is a link to numerous Adriatic islands and the Apennine peninsula.

Split is one of the oldest cities in the area. While it is traditionally considered just over 1,700 years old counting from the construction of Diocletian's Palace in 305 CE, archaeological research relating to the original founding of the city as the Greek colony of Aspálathos (Aσπάλαθος) in the 4th century BCE establishes the urban history of the area as being several centuries older. The city turned into a prominent settlement around 650 AD, when it became successor to the ancient capital of the Roman province of Dalmatia, Salona: as after the Sack of Salona by the Avars and Slavs, the fortified Palace of Diocletian was settled by the Roman refugees. Split became a Byzantine city, to later gradually drift into the sphere of the Byzantine vassal, the Republic of Venice. For much of the High and Late Middle Ages, Split enjoyed autonomy as a free city, caught in the middle of a struggle between Venice and the king of Hungary for control over the Dalmatian cities. After a long period of Hungarian rule, Venice eventually prevailed, as the Kingdom of Hungary was ravaged by Ottoman incursions.

During the early modern period, Split remained a Venetian city, a heavily fortified outpost surrounded by Ottoman territory. Eventually, its hinterland was won from the Turks in the Morean War of 1699, and in 1796, as Venice fell to Napoleon, the Treaty of Campo Formio rendered the city to the Habsburg Monarchy. In 1805, the Peace of Pressburg added it to the Napoleonic Kingdom of Italy, and in 1809, after the Treaty of Schönbrunn, it was included directly in the French Empire, as part of the Illyrian Provinces. After Napoleon's defeat in 1814, it was eventually granted to the Austrian Empire, where the city remained a part of the Austrian Kingdom of Dalmatia until the fall of Austria-Hungary in 1918 and the formation of Yugoslavia.








......


----------



## cinxxx

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Trogir - Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

DSCF2829_DSCF2830 - Copy by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*For more pictures from the stadium, check out the Flickr album*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Split :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice photos from Split and especially those night views :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Some pictures from the road between Trogir and Bosnian border A1-A10...


----------



## cinxxx

First some pictures from entering BiH...


BiH_A1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_A1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_423 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*May 2014*

*Kravice* is a waterfall on the Trebižat River in Bosnia and Herzegovina. It is ten km south of Ljubuški and forty kilometers south of Mostar. Its height is between 25 metres and the radius of the lake in the base of the waterfall is 120 metres. Kravice is a popular swimming and picnic area and, during the summer, it is frequently visited by tourists from Mostar, Medjugorje and Dubrovnik.

The Kravice Falls area also has a little cafe, a rope swing, a picnic area, and a place to camp. The best time of year for visiting is during the springtime when the fall is at its fullest and the arid landscape turns a bright green. During the high season, various restaurants in the vicinity of the waterfalls mostly offer grilled dishes and fish specialties. Near the Kravice Falls is also a small grotto with stalactites made of calcium carbonate, an old mill and a sailing ship.


----------



## cinxxx

Kravice von cinxxx auf Flickr

Motorway A1 is being built in the area


Kravice von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Kravice von cinxxx auf Flickr


Kravice von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Kravice von cinxxx auf Flickr


Kravice von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*We drive further to the beautiful city, Počitelj...*


BiH_M6 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_M17 von cinxxx auf Flickr


BiH_M17 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*May 2014 - Počitelj, Bosnia-Herzegovina*

*Počitelj* is a town in the Čapljina municipality, Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bosnia and Herzegovina. The historic site of Počitelj is located on the left bank of the river Neretva, on the main Mostar to Metković road, and it is to the south of Mostar. During the Middle Ages, Počitelj was considered the administrative centre and centre of governance of Dubrava župa (county), while its westernmost point gave it major strategic importance. It is believed that the fortified town along with its attendant settlements were built by Bosnia's King Stjepan Tvrtko I in 1383. The walled town of Počitelj evolved in the period from the 16th to the 18th centuries. Architecturally, the stone-constructed parts of the town are a fortified complex, in which two stages of evolution are evident: medieval, and Ottoman.


----------



## cinxxx

Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

DSCF3233 von cinxxx auf Flickr


Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


Počitelj von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Mostar has such a beautiful bridge. I recall watching a TV programme some years ago about The Mostar Bridge and its resonance & significance in the culture; and also in the aftermath of the war.... Very moving!


----------



## cinxxx

^^It's a beautiful and special place 


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Someone was preparing to jump in the river from the bridge, that's why there are so many people. After that the bridge became almost empty...


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mosque minaret and church tower in the background


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Roman Catholic Cathedral*


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


Mostar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Some modern parts of the city...

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mostar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Approaching the city by boat...

Boat Cavtat - Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Cavtat - Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Cavtat - Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Boat Cavtat - Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Cavtat - Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Cavtat - Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Boat Cavtat - Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Cavtat - Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Boat Cavtat - Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Driving up to Mount Srd*

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Some views from there

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Crazy people doing crazy things for pictures

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik - Mount Srd by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Dubrovnik certainly looks to be a perfect holiday resort; and one I have considered myself.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Dubrovnik is a gem, was the highlight of our Balkan trip last year 
But the surroundings are not to miss either (also from Bosnia and Montenegro).


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*On the Dubrovnik walls*

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Leaving Dubrovnik and entering Montenegro*

Taking the ferry across the Kotor Bay

MNE_M2 - Ferry Lepetane-Kamenari by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2 - Ferry Lepetane-Kamenari by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2 - Ferry Lepetane-Kamenari by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2 - Ferry Lepetane-Kamenari by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Driving towards Kotor

MNE_M2 by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2 by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2 by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Kotor* (Serbian Cyrillic: Котор, pronounced [kɔ̌tɔr]; Italian: Cattaro) is a coastal town in Montenegro. It is located in a secluded part of the Gulf of Kotor. The city has a population of 13,510 and is the administrative center of Kotor Municipality.

The old Mediterranean port of Kotor is surrounded by fortifications built during the Venetian period. It is located on the Bay of Kotor (Boka Kotorska), one of the most indented parts of the Adriatic Sea. Some have called it the southern-most fjord in Europe, but it is a ria, a submerged river canyon. Together with the nearly overhanging limestone cliffs of Orjen and Lovćen, Kotor and its surrounding area form an impressive and picturesque Mediterranean landscape.

In recent years, Kotor has seen a steady increase in tourists, many of them coming by cruise ship. Visitors are attracted both by the natural beauty of the Gulf of Kotor and by the old town of Kotor.

Kotor is part of the World Heritage Site dubbed the Natural and Culturo-Historical Region of Kotor.








.......


----------



## cinxxx

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Some pictures from the scenic road above Kotor Bay*

Bay of Kotor (from MNE_R1) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bay of Kotor (from MNE_R1) by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_R1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2.3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Sveti Stefan left, Budva right*

Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2.3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Budva* (Serbian: Будва, Budva, pronounced [bûːdv̞a] or [bûdv̞a], Italian and Albanian: Budua) is a Montenegrin town on the Adriatic Sea. It has around 14,000 inhabitants, and it is the centre of Budva Municipality. The coastal area around Budva, called the Budva riviera, is the center of Montenegrin tourism, known for its well preserved medieval walled city, sandy beaches and diverse nightlife. Budva is 2,500 years old, which makes it one of the oldest settlements on the Adriatic coast.

Tourism is the main driver of the economy of Budva. It is a significant tourist destination on the eastern Adriatic, and by far the most popular destination in Montenegro. During the 2013, Budva recorded 668,931 tourist visits, and 4,468,913 of overnight stays, thus accounting for 44,8% of tourist visits to Montenegro, and 47,5% of its overnight stays.

Although Budva is notable for its long history and its well preserved Old Town, it is not primarily known as a destination for sightseeing or cultural tourism. Unlike Kotor or Dubrovnik, Budva has an image of a crowded beach resort, with lively and vibrant atmosphere and a very active nightlife.

Budva is well known regionally as the capital of nightlife of the eastern Adriatic. First discothèques in Budva started to emerge during the 1980s, as hotel-attached dance clubs. However, clubbing scene mushroomed in 1990s, with numerous open-air clubs opening along Budva sea promenade. This trend continued into the 2000s, with Old Town and promenade hosting a large number of bars, pubs and restaurants, and two big clubs, Top Hill and Trocadero, dominating the clubbing scene.








-----


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Daylight pictures will follow...


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done once again :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Cool shots!


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Budva by cinxxx, on Flickr

Next stop Sveti Stefan...


----------



## cinxxx

*Sveti Stefan*, pronounced [sv̞ê̞ːtiː stê̞faːn], now Aman Sveti Stefan including the Villa Miločer (pronounced [vîla mîlɔ̝tʃe̞r]; formerly Sveti Stefan Hotel) ("Saint Stephen"; Cyrillc: Свети Стефан, Italian: Santo Stefano) is a small islet and hotel resort in Montenegro, approximately 6 kilometres (3.7 mi) southeast of Budva.

Formerly a village, all of the buildings were acquired by the Yugoslav government and turned into an upscale hotel during the Tito regime.

In the 15th century, the fortified village was built to defend against the Turks. In the 1800s, a village came to be established on the island with a population of about 400 people. Subsequent to the villagers being moved to the mainland by the Tito regime, the island village became an exclusive resort frequented by high profile elites of the world. In the 1990s, the break-up of Yugoslavia saw the decline of this resort.

Sveti Stefan by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Some road pictures as we head East to Albania...

MNE_M2 by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2 by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Tunnel Sozina - 4,189 m long, longest and most modern vehicular tunnel in Montenegro*

MNE_M2 by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2 by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Skadar Lake*

MNE_M2 by cinxxx, on Flickr

MNE_M2 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


DSCF5001_DSCF5004 von cinxxx auf Flickr


Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr

Shkodër - Rozafa Castle by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

*Tirana* Listeni/tɨˈrɑːnə/ (Standard Albanian: Tiranë; regional Gheg Albanian: Tirona) is the capital and largest city of Albania.

Tirana became Albania’s capital city in 1920 and has a population of 321,546. Including suburbs, Tirana has 421,286 inhabitants. The city is host to many public institutions and public and private universities, and is the centre of the political, economic, and cultural life of the country.

Tirana is on the same parallel as Naples, Madrid, Istanbul, and New York, and on the same meridian as Budapest and Kraków.








.....


----------



## cinxxx

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Skanderbeg Square*

National History Museum
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Palace of Culture
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Et'hem Bey Mosque, Clock Tower*

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Resurrection of Christ Orthodox Cathedral
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parku Rinia - Monumenti i 100 vjetorit të Pavarësisë
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parku Rinia
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bunker
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## StevenNL

Nice quality photos. I liked the pictures of the old town in Shkodra before communism ruined it.


----------



## cinxxx

Bulevardi Dëshmorët e Kombit (Nation's Martyrs Boulevard) 
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mother Teresa Square - Polytechnic University of Tirana
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Mother Teresa Square
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Presidenca
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parliament Offices
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

International Centre of Culture (former Enver Hoxha museum), known also as Piramida
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Next day 

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

National History Museum

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Et'hem Bey Mosque, Clock Tower and TID Tower
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Interior of the Et'hem Bey Mosque

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Resurrection of Christ Orthodox Cathedral
Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Murat Toptani Street

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

George W. Bush Street - Some kind of protest

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks again! :cheers2:

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Tanners' Bridge - Old Stone Bridge*

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lana River

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

International Centre of Culture (former Enver Hoxha museum), known also as Piramida

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Parliament Offices

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Palazzo dei Congressi

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome and thanks; very nice photos from Tirana btw


----------



## General Electric

Some phantastics pics here, high quality work!


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

*Mother Teresa Square - Polytechnic University of Tirana*

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Spiderman seems to also attend the university*

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bulevardi Bajram Curri

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*View from Sky Tower*

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tirana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Driving from Tirana to Macedonia

AL_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Approaching Lake Ohrid

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Bye Bye Albania !!!*

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH64 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH64 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice photos from Tirana and Albania :cheers: ...next country of 2014 trip?


----------



## cinxxx

^^As I wrote in the posts above, next country is Macedonia 
This will end my Balkan trip (drive in 10 countries: D-A-SLO-HR-BiH-HR-MNE-AL-MK-SRB-RO).


----------



## cinxxx

MK_R1301 by cinxxx, on Flickr

*The Monastery of Saint Naum* (Macedonian: Манастир „Свети Наум“) is an Eastern Orthodox monastery in the Republic of Macedonia, named after the medieval Saint Naum who founded it. It is situated along Lake Ohrid, 29 kilometres (18 mi) south of the city of Ohrid.

The Lake Ohrid area, including St Naum, is one of the most popular tourist destinations in Macedonia.

The monastery was established in the Bulgarian Empire in 905 by St Naum of Ohrid himself. St Naum is also buried in the church.

Since the 16th century, a Greek school had functioned in the monastery. The area where the monastery of St Naum (Albanian: Shën Naum) lies belonged to Albania for a short period from 1912 until June 28, 1925, when Zog of Albania ceded it to Yugoslavia as a result of negotiations between Albania and Yugoslavia and as a gesture of goodwill.


----------



## cinxxx

Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr

*The place is full of peacocks*


Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


Sveti Naum von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice as always :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks again! :cheers2:

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Great trip! kay:


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

*Ohrid* (/ɒx.rid/, Macedonian: Охрид [ˈɔxrid]) is a city in the Republic of Macedonia and the seat of Ohrid Municipality. It is the largest city on Lake Ohrid and the eighth-largest city in the country with over 42,000 inhabitants as of 2002. Ohrid is notable for once having had 365 churches, one for each day of the year, and has been referred to as a "Jerusalem (of the Balkans)". The city is rich in picturesque houses and monuments, and tourism is predominant. It is located southwest of Skopje, west of Resen and Bitola. In 1979 and in 1980, Ohrid and Lake Ohrid were accepted as Cultural and Natural World Heritage Sites by UNESCO. In fact, Ohrid is one of only 28 sites that are part of UNESCO's World Heritage that are both Cultural and Natural sites.








.....


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Going for a walk* 


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Next day...

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very good, very nice photos once again


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Sweet cozy Ohrid!


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

DSCF5599_DSCF5600 by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks! :cheers2:
You can always check out the contents on my travelogue threads in the first posts.

My Balkan trip is coming to an end after I present Skopje.

But there is a lot of great stuff to come after that, like 9 days in Portugal, Dresden, Leipzig, Florence, Rome and Barcelona


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really beautiful, very nice photos from Ohrid :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, cinxxx :cheers:



cinxxx said:


> Ohrid by cinxxx, on Flickr


Cute cat


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful photo collection. Porto is a hidden gem - like that amazing interior of baroque church.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*São Bento Railway Station* (Portuguese: Estação de São Bento) is located in the city of Porto, in Portugal. Inaugurated in 1916, the historical station is known for its tile (azulejo) panels that depict scenes of the History of Portugal. It is located in the Almeida Garret Square, in the centre of the city. It remains in regular use as a railway station, served by trains operated by Comboios de Portugal.

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

The fog lifted 
What a difference, only a few hours apart

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Porto as well :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Next stop Coimbra


----------



## cinxxx

*Coimbra* (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈkwĩbɾɐ ]) is a city and a municipality in Portugal. The population at the 2011 census was 143,396, in an area of 319.40 square kilometers (123.3 sq mi) km².

The third-largest urban centre in Portugal (after the much larger cities of Lisbon and Porto), it is the largest city of the district of Coimbra, the Centro region and the Baixo Mondego subregion. About 460,000 people live in the Região de Coimbra, comprising 19 municipalities and extending into an area 4,336 square kilometres (1,674 sq mi). Although it served as the nation's capital in the High Middle Ages, it is better known for the University of Coimbra, one of the oldest in Europe and the oldest academic institution in the Portuguese-speaking world.

Among the many archaeological structures date back to the Roman era, when Coimbra was the settlement of Aeminium, are its well-preserved aqueduct and cryptoporticus. Similarly, buildings from the period when Coimbra was the capital of Portugal (from 1131 to 1255) still remain. During the Late Middle Ages, with its decline as the political centre of the Kingdom of Portugal, Coimbra began to evolve into a major cultural centre, helped by the university finally established there in 1537. The university, one of the oldest in Europe, apart from attracting many European and international students, is visited by tourists for its monuments and history.

The historical University buildings were classified as World Heritage by UNESCO in 2013: "Coimbra offers an outstanding example of an integrated university city with a specific urban typology as well as its own ceremonial and cultural traditions that have been kept alive through the ages."


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Igreja de Santiago by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Igreja de Santiago by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - Praça do Comércio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Praça do Comércio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Praça do Comércio by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - Igreja De São Bartolomeu by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Igreja De São Bartolomeu by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Igreja De São Bartolomeu by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - Ponte de Santa Clara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - From Ponte de Santa Clara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - From Ponte de Santa Clara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Ponte de Santa Clara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful. Love Portuguese cities. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Portugal kay: :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks guys! :cheers2:
Portugal is a great destination and is not so full with tourists like other places 

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - Old Cathedral (Sé Velha) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Old Cathedral (Sé Velha) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Old Cathedral (Sé Velha) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - Old Cathedral (Sé Velha) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Old Cathedral (Sé Velha) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Old Cathedral (Sé Velha) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - Old Cathedral (Sé Velha) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Old Cathedral (Sé Velha) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - Street Art by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Street Art by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - Paço das Escolas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Paço das Escolas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Paço das Escolas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - Paço das Escolas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Paço das Escolas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Paço das Escolas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - Paço das Escolas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx




----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra - Jardim da Manga by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - Jardim da Manga by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice photos from Coimbra :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Aveiro* (Portuguese pronunciation: [aˈvejɾu] or Portuguese pronunciation: [ɐˈvɐjɾu] ( listen)) is a city and a municipality in Portugal. The population in 2011 was 78,450,[1] in an area of 197.58 km².[2] It had 61,430 eligible voters in 2006. It is the second most populous city in the Centro Region of Portugal, after Coimbra. However, the city of Aveiro together with neighbouring Ílhavo, make one conurbation which has a population of about 120,000 inhabitants, making it one of the most important by population density in the Centro Region. The municipality is composed of 10 parishes (freguesias), and is the chief city of Região de Aveiro and Baixo Vouga. The present Mayor is José Ribau Esteves, elected by a coalition between the Social Democratic Party and the Democratic Social Centre.

There are several attractions in the city of Aveiro, including cathedrals, canals and the beaches of the Peninsula de São Jacinto. Attractions near Aveiro include the Ílhavo ceramica de Vista Alegre and the beaches of Barra, Costa Nova do Prado, and Gafanha da Nazaré.

The city of Aveiro has several shopping centers and malls (Pingo Doce Shopping Center, Fórum Aveiro, Glicínias Plaza (Jumbo – Auchan), Aveiro's Shopping Center (Continente & Mediamarkt), Aveiro's Retail Park and the Oita Shopping Center). This city has lots of traditional commerce stores. The most central one being Forum Aveiro with clothes stores, restaurant zone, a book shop and a cinema.


----------



## cinxxx

From the train station building...

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sunset
Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Portugal :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Aveiro, one of the many gorgeous cities and villages in Portugal. kay:


----------



## cinxxx

^^Unfortunately we only arrived shortly before sunset (after visiting Coimbra), we didn't have much time before taking the train back to Lisbon...


----------



## cinxxx

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Sintra* (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈsĩtɾɐ]) is a town and a municipality in the Grande Lisboa subregion (Lisbon Region) of Portugal. The municipality contains two cities: Queluz and Agualva-Cacém. The population in 2011 was 377,835, in an area of 319.23 km².

Sintra is known for its many 19th-century Romantic architectural monuments, which has resulted in its classification as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Although its heritage in buildings and nature is the most visible face of the historic individuality of Sintra, a whole literary heritage has made the area a legendary reference in Portuguese culture. It has become a major tourist centre, visited by many day-trippers who travel from the urbanized suburbs and capital of Lisbon. In addition to the Sintra Mountains and Sintra-Cascais Nature Park, the parishes of the town of Sintra are dotted by royal retreats, estates, castles and other buildings, including the Castelo dos Mouros, the Pena National Palace and the Sintra National Palace.

The municipality has a great number of preserved or classified architectural buildings:
- Aguas Livres Aqueduct-Sintra Line (Portuguese: Aqueduto das Águas Livres-Troço de Sintra)
- Estate of Penha Verde (Portuguese: Quinta de Penha Verde/Quinta do Fonte de El'Rei)
- Mansion of Penha Verde (Portuguese: Solar da Quinta de Penha Verde)
- National Palace of Pena (Portuguese: Convento de São Jerónimo/Palácio - Nacional de Pena)
- National Palace of Queluz (Portuguese: Palácio Nacional de Queluz)
- National Palace of Sintra (Portuguese: Palácio Nacional de Sintra/Palácio da Vila)
- Palacette of the Counts of Almeida-Araújo (Portuguese: Palácio Pombal/Palacete dos Condos de Almeida Araújo)
- Pillory of Colares (Portuguese: Pelourinho de Colares)
- Quinta da Regaleira including the Palace and the Chapel
- Monserrate Palace
- Seteais Palace
- Ramalhão Palace
- Castle of the Moors (Portuguese: Castelo dos Mouros)








......


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*The Castle of the Moors* (Portuguese: Castelo dos Mouros) is a hilltop medieval castle located in the central Portuguese civil parish of Santa Maria e São Miguel, in the municipality of Sintra. Taken by Christian forces from the Moors after the fall of Lisbon, it was an important strategic point during the Reconquista, and classified as a National Monument, part of the Sintra Cultural Landscape, a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

The castle was constructed during the 8th to 9th century, during the period of Muslim Iberia, as the central place in a territory that was primarily agricultural, and which was necessary to protect its population.

By 1838 the towers were already in ruins, when in 1840 Ferdinand II of Portugal took up the task of conserving and improving the condition of the castle, in which he committed 240 réis annually. He consolidated the walls, reforested the spaces, created nooks and manicured spaces and conserved the chapel. Along the south flank of the chapel he built a monument to collect the bones discovered during the public works, planting a tree in the central nave of the chapel. These reforms in the enclosure were overseen by Baron von Eschewege, but likely made the archaeological exploration of the territory considerably difficult.

At the end of the 19th century the administrator of the Forestry Service, Carlos de Nogueira, authorized several projects in the castle and chapel. In 1939 the DGEMN became involved in the reconstruction of the castle walls, in addition to the lateral door of the chapel.

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, amazing and very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

*The Pena National Palace* (Portuguese: Palácio Nacional da Pena) is a Romanticist palace in São Pedro de Penaferrim, in the municipality of Sintra, Portugal. The palace stands on the top of a hill above the town of Sintra, and on a clear day it can be easily seen from Lisbon and much of its metropolitan area. It is a national monument and constitutes one of the major expressions of 19th-century Romanticism in the world. The palace is a UNESCO World Heritage Site and one of the Seven Wonders of Portugal. It is also used for state occasions by the President of the Portuguese Republic and other government officials.

The Pena Palace has a profusion of styles much in accordance with the exotic taste of the Romanticism. The intentional mixture of eclectic styles includes the Neo-Gothic, Neo-Manueline, Neo-Islamic and Neo-Renaissance. References to other prominent Portuguese buildings such as the Belém Tower are also present

The interiors of the Pena Palace were adapted to serve as the Summer residence of the royal family. It has amazing stuccos, painted walls in trompe-l'oeil and various revetments in tile from the 19th century, forming part of the numerous royal collections.

The Pena Park is a vast forested area completely surrounding the Pena Palace, spreading for over 200 hectares of uneven terrain. The park was created at the same time as the palace by King Ferdinand II, who was assisted in the task by the Baron von Eschwege and the Baron von Kessler. The exotic taste of the Romanticism was applied to the park as it was to the palace. The king ordered trees from diverse, distant lands to be planted there. Those included North American Sequoia, Lawson's Cypress, Magnolia and Western Redcedar, Chinese Ginkgo, Japanese Cryptomeria, and a wide variety of ferns and tree ferns from Australia and New Zealand, concentrated in the Queen's Fern Garden (Feteira da Rainha). The park has a labyrinthic system of paths and narrow roads, connecting the palace to the many points of interest throughout the park, as well as to its two gated exits.


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Palácio Nacional de Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra - Palácio Nacional de Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


*That was from Faro. Next stop, Lagos...*


----------



## cinxxx

*Lagos* (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈlaɣuʃ], literally lakes, from the Latin lacobrica) is a municipality at the mouth of Bensafrim River and along the Atlantic Ocean, in the Barlavento region of the Algarve, in southern Portugal. The population in 2011 was 31,049, in an area of 212.99 km². The main town of Lagos (which includes only the parish of São Sebastião e Santa Maria) has a population of approximately 22,000 residents. Typically, these numbers increase during the summer months, with the influx of visiting tourists and seasonal residents. While the majority of the population lives along the coast and works in tourism and services, the inland region is sparsely inhabited, with the majority of the people working in agriculture and forestry.

Lagos is one of the most visited cities in the Algarve and Portugal, due to its variety of tourist-friendly beaches, bars, restaurants, and hotels, renowned for its vibrant summer nightlife and parties. Yet, Lagos is also a historic centre of the Portuguese Age of Discovery, frequent home of Henry the Navigator, historical shipyard and, at one time, centre of the European slave trade. In 2012, travel website TripAdvisor, classified Lagos as the number 1 travel destination, on a list of "15 destinations on the rise" worldwide.

In 2012 Lagos received the QualityCoast Gold Award for its efforts to become a sustainable tourism destination. Because of this award, Lagos has been selected for inclusion in the global atlas for sustainable tourism DestiNet.








.....


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Back to the city center

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## cinxxx

*Albufeira* (Portuguese pronunciation: [aɫβuˈfejɾɐ]) is a city and a municipality in the Faro District of the Algarve Region, in southernmost Portugal. It is a main tourist destination, due to its coastal location. The municipality population in 2011 was 40,828, in an area of 140.66 km². The city proper had a population of 13,646 in 2001. It is 250 kilometers (160 mi) from Lisbon, and is within close proximity of Paderne Castle. Lagos is located 30 kilometers (19 mi) to the west, and Faro 45 kilometers (28 mi) to the south-east. A tourist destination, Albufeira expands to approximately 300,000 residents during the summer and during New Year celebrations, owing to the number of hotels and lodgings in the district, that includes marina facilities, golf courses, restaurants and bar for the annual flood of visitors.








-----


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Portugal :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Tavira* (Portuguese pronunciation: [tɐˈviɾɐ]) is a Portuguese city and municipality, situated in the east of the Algarve on the south coast of Portugal. It is 28 kilometres (17 miles) east of Faro and 177 kilometres (110 miles) west of Seville in Spain. The Gilão River meets the Atlantic Ocean in Tavira. The population in 2011 was 26,167, in an area of 606.97 km².

The city has since been rebuilt with many fine 18th-century buildings along with its 37 churches. A 'Roman' (actually Moorish) bridge links the two parts of the town across the River Gilão. The church of Santa Maria do Castelo, built on the site of a Moorish mosque, holds the tombs of Dom Paio Peres Correia and his knights. The church dates from the 13th century and the clock tower has been remodeled from the original Muslim minaret. A bust of Dom Paio Perres Correia who died in 1275 can be seen on the corner of the town hall. Its original economic reliance on the fishing industry has now passed due to changed migration patterns of Tuna and further silting up of the river Gilao. The population is in the region of 25,000 inhabitants(municipality of Tavira) supporting a military base whilst the surrounding area is still fairly rural and undeveloped. This is now changing due to the demands of the tourist industry and opening of golf courses in the near vicinity. The beach for this town lies past the salt pans and is reached by a ferryboat that takes the visitor to the sand-bar island known as Ilha de Tavira, part of the Ria Formosa. The island and beaches can also be reached from the nearby footbridge in Santa Luzia.

In recent years the architecturally attractive town has been scarred by a new shopping center development but still attracts visitors and house prices have increased sharply. The development of many golf clubs close to the town has also had an effect.








-----


----------



## cinxxx

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Tavira - Torre de Tavira/ Câmara Obscura by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Parque Natural da Ria Formosa*

The Ria Formosa lagoon, located in the Algarve, in southern Portugal, is a system of barrier islands that communicates with the sea through six inlets. Five of these inlets are natural and have mobility characteristics. The sixth is an artificial inlet that was opened with the purpose of allowing easier access to the port of Faro.

Presently the main inlet of the system is the Faro-Olhão inlet, which was artificially opened. The process started in 1927 but only in 1952 were the engineering works completed and it assumed the present configuration.

Within the Ria Formosa system, different and sometimes antagonistic uses may be found. Part of the system is a Natural Park but Ria Formosa also plays an important role in the region's economy. Beyond the tourist use the system also supports other economic activities like seafood farms (including grooved carpet shell harvesting) and the port of Faro.

The Ria Formosa is also a designated Natural Park of over 170 km² and a stopping place for hundreds of different birds during the spring and autumn migratory periods.

The most important cities near the Ria Formosa are Tavira, Faro and Olhão.


----------



## cinxxx

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro - Ilhas Desertas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilhas Desertas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilhas Desertas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro - Ilhas Desertas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilhas Desertas by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilhas Desertas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro - Ilhas Desertas - View towards Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Lisbon (Portuguese: Lisboa)* is the capital city and largest city of Portugal with a population of 547,631 within its administrative limits on a land area of 84.8 km2 (33 sq mi). The urban area of Lisbon extends beyond the administrative city limits with a population of 3 million on an area of 958 km2 (370 sq mi), making it the 9th most populous urban area in the European Union. About 2,831,000 people live in the Lisbon Metropolitan Area (which represents approximately 27% of the population of the country). Lisbon is the westernmost large city located in Europe, as well as its westernmost capital city and the only one along the Atlantic coast. It lies in the western Iberian Peninsula on the Atlantic Ocean and the Tagus River.










Lisbon is one of the oldest cities in the world, predating other modern European capitals such as London, Paris and Rome by hundreds of years. Julius Caesar made it a municipium called Felicitas Julia, adding to the name Olissipo. Ruled by a series of Germanic tribes from the fifth century, it was captured by the Moors in the eighth century. In 1147, the Crusaders under Afonso Henriques reconquered the city and since then it has been a major political, economic, and cultural centre of Portugal. Unlike most capital cities, Lisbon's status as the capital of Portugal has never been granted or confirmed officially – by statute or in written form. Its position as the capital has formed through constitutional convention, making its position as de facto capital a part of the Constitution of Portugal.

Lisbon enjoys a Mediterranean climate. Among all the metropolises in Europe, it has the warmest winters, with average temperatures 15 °C (59 °F) during the day and 8 °C (46 °F) at night from December to February. The typical summer's season lasts about six months, from May to October, although also in November, March and April temperatures sometimes reach around 20 °C (68.0 °F).


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - View from Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - View from Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - View from Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Calçada da Glória by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Calçada da Glória by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Calçada da Glória by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Calçada da Glória by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Calçada da Glória by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Praça dos Restauradores by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça dos Restauradores by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça Dom Pedro Iv by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Praça Dom Pedro Iv by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Rua Augusta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Rua Augusta by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Rua Augusta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça do Comércio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça do Comércio by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Rua Augusta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça do Comércio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça do Comércio by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Praça do Comércio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça do Comércio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Sé de Lisboa by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Sé de Lisboa by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## angrybird2411

Aveiro, one of the many gorgeous cities and villages in Portugal.:angel1:


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - View from Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - View from Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - View from Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Cristo Rei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - View from Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Ponte 25 de Abril by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - View from Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - View from Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - View from Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Lisbon :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - View from Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Calçada da Glória by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça dos Restauradores by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça Dom Pedro Iv by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Ponte 25 de Abril by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - View from Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Rossio Train Station by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Torre de Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Torre de Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Torre de Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Torre de Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Torre de Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Mosteiro dos Jerónimos - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Mosteiro dos Jerónimos - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Mosteiro dos Jerónimos - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Mosteiro dos Jerónimos - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Mosteiro dos Jerónimos - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Mosteiro dos Jerónimos - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Gare do Oriente by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Gare do Oriente by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Gare do Oriente by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Gare do Oriente by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Centro Vasco da Gama by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Gare do Oriente by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Centro Vasco da Gama by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Oceanarium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Oceanarium by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Oceanarium by cinxxx, on Flickr
Lisabona - Oceanarium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Oceanarium by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Oceanarium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Oceanarium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Oceanarium by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Oceanarium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Oceanarium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Oceanarium by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Parque das Nacoes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Parque das Nacoes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Ponte Vasco da Gama by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Parque das Nacoes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Ponte Vasco da Gama by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Ponte Vasco da Gama by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Parque das Nacoes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Gare do Oriente by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Centro Vasco da Gama by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Praça de Touros do Campo Pequeno by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Campo Pequeno by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Rua Portas de Santo Antão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Rua Portas de Santo Antão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Rua Portas de Santo Antão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Rua Portas de Santo Antão by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Avenida da Liberdade by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Next day...

Lisabona - Calçada da Glória by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Calçada da Glória by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Restauradores Train Station by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Restauradores Train Station by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Aqueduto das Águas Livres by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Campolide Train Station by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Praça Luís de Camões by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça Luís de Camões by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça Luís de Camões by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça de Espanha by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Praça de Espanha by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça de Touros do Campo Pequeno by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Campo Pequeno by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Praça de Touros do Campo Pequeno by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Praça de Touros do Campo Pequeno by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Campo Pequeno by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Estádio da Luz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Estádio da Luz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Estádio da Luz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Estádio da Luz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Estádio da Luz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Estádio da Luz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Centro Comercial Colombo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Centro Comercial Colombo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Centro Comercial Colombo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lisabona - Centro Comercial Colombo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Centro Comercial Colombo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lisabona - Centro Comercial Colombo by cinxxx, on Flickr

*That was the end of my 2014 trip to Portugal*


----------



## cinxxx

*Königstein Fortress* (German: Festung Königstein), the "Saxon Bastille", is a hilltop fortress near Dresden, in Saxon Switzerland, Germany, above the town of Königstein on the left bank of the River Elbe. It is one of the largest hilltop fortifications in Europe and sits atop the table hill of the same name.

The 9.5 hectare rock plateau rises 240 metres above the Elbe and has over 50 buildings, some over 400 years old, that bear witness to the military and civilian life in the fortress. The rampart run of the fortress is 1,800 metres long with walls up to 42 metres high and steep sandstone faces. In the centre of the site is a 152.5 metre deep well, which is the deepest in Saxony and second deepest well in Europe.

The fortress, which for centuries was used as a state prison, is still intact and is now one of Saxony's foremost tourist attractions, with 700,000 visitors per year.


----------



## cinxxx

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr

Königstein (Sachsen) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Pillnitz Castle* (German: Schloss Pillnitz) is a restored Baroque castle at the eastern end of the city of Dresden in the German state of Saxony. It is located on the bank of the River Elbe in the former village of Pillnitz. Pillnitz Castle was the summer residence of many electors and kings of Saxony; it is also known for the Declaration of Pillnitz in 1791.

The Pillnitz Castle complex consists of three main buildings, the Riverside Palace (Wasserpalais) on the riverfront; the Upper Palace (Bergpalais) on the hillside, both Baroque with Chinoiserie elements; and the later Neoclassical New Palace (Neues Palais), which links them together on the east side. The buildings enclose a Baroque garden and are surrounded by a large public park.

Today, the castle houses the Arts and Crafts Museum (Kunstgewerbemuseum) of the Dresden State Art Collections and a Palace Museum (Schlossmuseum).


----------



## cinxxx

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Schloss Pillnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Moritzburg Castle* (German: Schloss Moritzburg) is a Baroque palace in Moritzburg, in the German state of Saxony, about 13 kilometres (8.1 mi) northwest of the Saxon capital, Dresden. The castle has four round towers and lies on a symmetrical artificial island. It is named after Duke Moritz of Saxony, who had a hunting lodge built there between 1542 and 1546. The surrounding woodlands and lakes have been a favourite hunting area of the electors and kings of Saxony.


----------



## cinxxx

Moritzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Moritzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Moritzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Moritzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Moritzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Moritzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Moritzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Moritzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Moritzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Moritzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Moritzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Dresden*

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Only some 5 minutes later rain began...

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Eyes in the background 

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Albertbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - View from Albertbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - View from Albertbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Albertbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Sächsische Staatskanzlei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Sächsisches Staatsministerium der Finanzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Neumarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Neumarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Frauenkirche by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## falp6

Very nice photos of Dresden!

Beautiful architecture of many different styles, from the ancient to the contemporary. It's interesting the contrast between the modern architecture (some photos show commieblocks) and the baroque temples.


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Neumarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Neumarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Neumarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Residenzschloss by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Residenzschloss by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Residenzschloss by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice photos from Dresden :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Theaterplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Theaterplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Theaterplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Theaterplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Sächischer Landtag by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Marienbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - View from Marienbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Marienbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - View from Marienbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Marienbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - View from Marienbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge

wow! everything's beautiful.....great photo tour indeed.


----------



## cinxxx

^^thanks! :cheers2:

Dresden - Palaisplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Palaisplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Palaisplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Palaisgarten by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Palaisgarten by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Marienbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Palaisgarten by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Palaisgarten by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Palaisgarten by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Palaisgarten by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Palaisgarten by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - View from Palaisgarten by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - View from Kreuzkirche by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - View from Kreuzkirche by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - View from Kreuzkirche by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - View from Kreuzkirche by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - View from Kreuzkirche by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - View from Kreuzkirche by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - View from Kreuzkirche by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - View from Kreuzkirche by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - View from Kreuzkirche by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Rathaus by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Neumarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Neumarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Dresden - Neumarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Neumarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*The Bastei* is a rock formation towering 194 metres above the Elbe River in the Elbe Sandstone Mountains of Germany. Reaching a height of 305 metres above sea level, the jagged rocks of the Bastei were formed by water erosion over one million years ago. They are situated near Rathen, not far from Pirna southeast of the city of Dresden and are the major landmark of the Saxon Switzerland National Park. They are also part of a climbing and hiking area that extends over the borders into the Bohemian Switzerland (Czech Republic).

The Bastei has been a tourist attraction for over 200 years. In 1824, a wooden bridge was constructed to link several rocks for the visitors. This bridge was replaced in 1851 by the present Bastei Bridge made of sandstone. The rock formations and vistas have inspired several well-known artists, among them Caspar David Friedrich (i.e. "Felsenschlucht").

The Bastei is one of the most prominent lookout points in Saxon Switzerland. In 1819 August von Goethe extolled the views: "Here, from where you see right down to the Elbe from the most rugged rocks, where a short distance away the crags of the Lilienstein, Königstein and Pffafenstein stand scenically together and the eye takes in a sweeping view that can never be described in words." Today the Bastei still has the highest number of visitors of all the lookout points in Saxon Switzerland.


----------



## cinxxx

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bastei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Kronach* is a town in Oberfranken, Bavaria, Germany, located in the Frankenwald area. It is the capital of the district Kronach.

Kronach is the birthtown of Lucas Cranach the Elder and Maximilian von Welsch, as well as Johann Kaspar Zeuss and Josef Stangl. The town is equipped with a nearly complete city-wall and Germany's biggest medieval fortress (Festung Rosenberg). The headquarters of German television and AV equipment manufacturer, Loewe, is located here but will be moved to Munich after a restructuring of the company.[2]

The rivers Haßlach, Kronach and Rodach unite in Kronach.








.......


----------



## cinxxx

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kronach by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Veste Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, cinxxx :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Leipzig* (/ˈlaɪptsɪɡ/; German pronunciation: [ˈlaɪ̯pt͡sɪç]) is a city in the federal state of Saxony, Germany. It has a population of 551,871 inhabitants (1,001,220 residents in the larger urban zone). Leipzig is located about 150 kilometers (93 miles) south of Berlin at the confluence of the White Elster, Pleisse, and Parthe rivers at the southerly end of the North German Plain.

Leipzig has been a trade city since at least the time of the Holy Roman Empire. The city sits at the intersection of the Via Regia and Via Imperii, two important Medieval trade routes. Leipzig was once one of the major European centers of learning and culture in fields such as music and publishing. Leipzig became a major urban center within the German Democratic Republic (East Germany) after World War II, but its cultural and economic importance declined despite East Germany being the richest economy in the Soviet Bloc.

Leipzig later played a significant role in instigating the fall of communism in Eastern Europe, through events which took place in and around St. Nicholas Church. Since the reunification of Germany, Leipzig has undergone significant change with the restoration of some historical buildings, the demolition of others, and the development of a modern transport infrastructure. Leipzig today is an economic center, the most livable city in Germany, according to the GfK marketing research institution and has a prominent opera house and one of the most modern zoos in Europe. Leipzig is currently listed as Gamma World City.

*Main sights*


St. Thomas Church (Thomaskirche): Most famous as the place where Johann Sebastian Bach worked as a cantor and home to the renowned boys choir Thomanerchor
 Monument to Felix Mendelssohn in front of this church. Destroyed by the Nazis in 1936, it was rebuilt on 18 October 2008.
 St. Nicholas Church (Nikolaikirche), for which Bach was also responsible. The weekly Montagsgebet (Monday prayer) held here became in the 1980s the starting point of peaceful Monday demonstrations against the DDR regime.
 Monument to the Battle of the Nations (Völkerschlachtdenkmal) (Battle of the Nations Monument): one of the largest monuments in Europe, built to commemorate the victorious battle against Napoleonic troops
 Gewandhaus: home to the famous Gewandhaus Orchestra, it is the third building of that name
 Old City Hall: the old city hall was built in 1556 and houses a museum of the city's history
 New City Hall: the city's new administrative building was built upon the remains of the Pleissenburg, a castle that was the site of the 1519 debate between Johann Eck and Martin Luther
 City-Hochhaus Leipzig: built in 1972, the city's tallest building is one of the top 20 tallest buildings in Germany.
 Auerbach's Cellar: a young Goethe ate and drank in this basement-level restaurant while studying in Leipzig; it is the venue of a scene from his play Faust
 Bundesverwaltungsgericht: Germany's federal administrative court was the site of the Reichsgericht, the highest state court between 1888 and 1945
 The Leipzig Botanical Garden is the oldest botanical garden in Germany

Among Leipzig's noteworthy institutions are the Leipzig Opera and the Leipzig Zoological Garden, the latter of which houses the world's largest zoological facilities for primates (monkey house). Leipzig's international trade fair center in the north of the city is home to the world's largest levitated glass hall.








-----


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Promenaden Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Promenaden Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Promenaden Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Promenaden Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Promenaden Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Promenaden Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Nikolaikirche by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Passagen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Passagen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Passagen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Passagen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Passagen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Panorama Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Altes Rathaus by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Passagen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Passagen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Passagen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Passagen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Altes Rathaus by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Markt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Altes Rathaus by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Markt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Markt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Passagen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Promenaden Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Promenaden Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Promenaden Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Hauptbahnhof by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Waldstrassenviertel by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Richard-Wagner-Platz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Richard-Wagner-Platz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Richard-Wagner-Platz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Altes Rathaus by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Markt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Markt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - Markt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - View from Panorama Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - View from Panorama Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - View from Panorama Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - View from Panorama Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Bundesverwaltungsgericht by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Bundesverwaltungsgericht by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Bundesverwaltungsgericht by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - Bundesverwaltungsgericht by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Some pictures from the local ZOO*

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr

Leipzig - ZOO by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Back in Italy 

*Florence* (/ˈflɒrəns/; Italian: Firenze [fiˈrɛntse]) is the capital city of the Italian region of Tuscany and of the province of Florence. It is the most populous city in Tuscany, with approximately 370,000 inhabitants, expanding to over 1.5 million in the metropolitan area.

Florence is famous for its history: a centre of medieval European trade and finance and one of the wealthiest cities of the time, it is considered the birthplace of the Renaissance, and has been called "the Athens of the Middle Ages". A turbulent political history includes periods of rule by the powerful Medici family, and numerous religious and republican revolutions. From 1865–71 the city was the capital of the recently established Kingdom of Italy.

The Historic Centre of Florence attracts millions of tourists each year, and Euromonitor International ranked the city as the world's 89th most visited in 2012, with 1.8 million visitors. It was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1982. The city is noted for its culture, Renaissance art and architecture and monuments. The city also contains numerous museums and art galleries, such as the Uffizi Gallery and the Palazzo Pitti, and still exerts an influence in the fields of art, culture and politics. Due to Florence's artistic and architectural heritage, it has been ranked by Forbes as one of the most beautiful cities in the world.

Florence is an important city in Italian fashion, being ranked in the top 50 fashion capitals of the world; furthermore, it is a major national economic centre, as a tourist and industrial hub. In 2008, the city had the 17th highest average income in Italy.








........









DESCRIPTIONS ABOUT PLACES IN EACH PICTURE


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Piazza Di San Marco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza del Duomo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Piazza del Duomo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza del Duomo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Going up 

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

A must visit city, one of our best citytrips ever! Nice pics!


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from the Campanile di Giotto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza della Repubblica by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Piazza della Signoria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza della Signoria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza della Signoria by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Piazza della Signoria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza della Signoria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza della Signoria by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Piazzale degli Uffizi by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Ponte Vecchio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Fiume Arne by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Fiume Arne by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Piazzale degli Uffizi by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza della Signoria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Palazzo Vecchio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Palazzo Vecchio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Palazzo Vecchio by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

DSCF1911-DSCF1912 by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from Ponte Vecchio by cinxxx, on Flickr

DSCF1914-DSCF1915 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - View from Ponte Vecchio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Ponte Vecchio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Ponte Vecchio by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Ponte Vecchio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Palazzo Pitti by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza de Pitti by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Via Maggio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Ponte Santa Trinita by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Ponte Vecchio seen from Ponte Santa Trinita by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from Ponte Santa Trinita by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - View from Ponte Santa Trinita by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Piazza di Santa Trinita by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza di Santa Trinita by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza di Santa Trinita by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza degli Antinori by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza Santa Maria Novella by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Piazza Santa Maria Novella by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza Santa Maria Novella by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza Santa Maria Novella by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Piazza di Madonna degli Aldobrandini by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza Di San Lorenzo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Piazza Di San Lorenzo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Piazza Di San Lorenzo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze - Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze - Campanile di Giotto & Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Firenze by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Firenze, cinxxx :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Fiesole - Piazza Mino da Fiesole by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Cattedrale di Fiesole by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Museo Bandini by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Fiesole - Museo Bandini by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Museo Bandini by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Museo Bandini by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Fiesole - Museo Bandini by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Teatro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Teatro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Fiesole - Teatro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Teatro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Teatro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Fiesole - Cattedrale di Fiesole by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - View towards Florence from Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Fiesole - View towards Florence from Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - View towards Florence from Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - View towards Florence from Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Fiesole by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Fiesole - Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Fiesole - Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Fiesole - Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole - Convento di San Francesco by cinxxx, on Flickr

Fiesole by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Roma, la capitale della Repubblica Italiana*








-----


----------



## cinxxx

We stayed 4 days in Rome, managed to cover much of it, but not all...

Vatican by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vatican by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vatican by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Vatican by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vatican by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vatican by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Via della Conciliazione by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Via della Conciliazione by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Via della Conciliazione by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Castel Sant'Angelo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Castel Sant'Angelo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II & Basilica di San Pietro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Piazza Navona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza Navona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza Navona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza Navona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Largo di Torre Argentina by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Largo di Torre Argentina by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Pantheon & Piazza della Rotonda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Pantheon & Piazza della Rotonda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Pantheon & Piazza della Rotonda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Il Tempio di Adriano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Pantheon & Piazza della Rotonda by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Colonna di Marco Aurelio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza di Spagna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza di Spagna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza di Spagna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Piazza di Spagna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza di Spagna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Rome :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Mercato di Traiano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Romano - View to the Colosseo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - View from Foro Romano to the Terme di Caracalla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - View from Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - View from Foro Romano to Basilica di San Pietro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - View from Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - View from Foro Romano to the Tempio di Ercole Vincitore by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Arco di Constantino by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Colloseo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Colloseo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Foro Traiano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Mercati di Traiano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Traiano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Colonna Traiana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Colonna Traiana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Colonna Traiana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Altare della Patria - Piazza Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Colosseo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Colosseo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Basilica di San Pietro in Vincoli by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Il Mosè (1513–1515) - Basilica di San Pietro in Vincoli by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Basilica di San Pietro in Vincoli by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Via Panisperna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza della Repubblica by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Via Magnapoli by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Colonna Traiana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Altare della Patria - Piazza Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Piazza del Campidoglio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza del Campidoglio by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza del Campidoglio by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Foro Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Colosseo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - San Nicola in Carcere by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Tempio di Portuna & Ercole Vincitore by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Tempio di Ercole Vincitore by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Basilica di Santa Maria in Cosmedin by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Ponte Cestio by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Tempio di Ercole Vincitore & Tempio di Portuno by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Bocca della Verità by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Lungotevere Aventino by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Piazza dei Cavalieri di Malta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza dei Cavalieri di Malta - Il Buco di Roma by cinxxx, on Flickr

This is why people were standing in line to look through the key hole 

Roma - Il Buco di Roma by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Piazza Pietro D'Illiria by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - View from Giardino degli Aranci by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - View from Giardino degli Aranci by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - View from Giardino degli Aranci by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - View from Giardino degli Aranci by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Giardino degli Aranci by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Giardino degli Aranci by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Roma - Circo Massimo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Circo Massimo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Circo Massimo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Vatican by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vatican by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vatican by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vatican - Chiesa parrocchiale di Sant'Anna dei Palafrenieri by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vatican by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Via Marmorata by cinxxx, on Flickr

Roma - Via Marmorata by cinxxx, on Flickr

*And that was Rome*


----------



## cinxxx

*Barcelona* (/bɑrsəˈloʊnə/, Catalan: [bəɾsəˈlonə], Spanish: [baɾθeˈlona]) is the capital city of the autonomous community of Catalonia in Spain and the country's 2nd largest city, with a population of 1.6 million within its administrative limits. Its urban area extends beyond the administrative city limits with a population of around 4.5 million people, being the sixth-most populous urban area in the European Union after Paris, London, Madrid, the Ruhr area and Milan. About five million people live in the Barcelona metropolitan area. It is the largest metropolis on the Mediterranean Sea, located on the coast between the mouths of the rivers Llobregat and Besòs, and bounded to the west by the Serra de Collserola mountain range, the tallest peak of which is 512 metres (1,680 ft) high.

Founded as a Roman city, in the Middle Ages Barcelona became the capital of the County of Barcelona. After merging with the Kingdom of Aragon, Barcelona continued to be an important city in the Crown of Aragon. Besieged several times during its history, Barcelona has a rich cultural heritage and is today an important cultural centre and a major tourist destination. Particularly renowned are the architectural works of Antoni Gaudí and Lluís Domènech i Montaner, which have been designated UNESCO World Heritage Sites. The headquarters of the Union for the Mediterranean is located in Barcelona. The city is known for hosting the 1992 Summer Olympics as well as world-class conferences and expositions and also many international sport tournaments.

Barcelona is one of the world's leading tourist, economic, trade fair and cultural centres, and its influence in commerce, education, entertainment, media, fashion, science, and the arts all contribute to its status as one of the world's major global cities. It is a major cultural and economic centre in southwestern Europe, 24th in the world (before Zürich, after Frankfurt) and a financial centre. In 2008 it was the fourth most economically powerful city by GDP in the European Union and 35th in the world with GDP amounting to €177 billion. In 2012 Barcelona had a GDP of $170 billion; it is leading Spain on both employment and GDP per capita change. In 2009 the city was ranked Europe's third and one of the world's most successful as a city brand. In the same year the city was ranked Europe's fourth best city for business and fastest improving European city, with growth improved by 17% per year, but it has since been in a full recession with declines in both employment and GDP per capita, with some recent signs of the beginning of an economic recovery. Since 2011 Barcelona is a leading smart city in Europe. Barcelona is a transport hub with the Port of Barcelona being one of Europe's principal seaports and busiest European passenger port, an international airport, Barcelona–El Prat Airport, which handles above 35 million passengers per year, an extensive motorway network and a high-speed rail line with a link to France and the rest of Europe.








.....









As a personal note, it's one of the greatest places I have ever been too


----------



## cinxxx

We had accommodation in this area..

Barcelona - Passatge Martras by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Passatge Martras by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Passatge Martras by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Jardins del Teatre Grec by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Jardins del Teatre Grec by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Jardins del Teatre Grec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Teatre Grec* is a theatre in the Montjuïc Mountain in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain.
It was built in 1929 by the Catalan architect Ramon Reventós as the ancient Greece theatres as part of the 1929 Barcelona International Exposition.
The main use of this theatre is in summer festivals such as the Festival Grec de Barcelona.

Barcelona - Teatre Grec by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Teatre Grec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Jardins del Teatre Grec by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Jardins del Teatre Grec by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Teatre Lliure by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Teatre Lliure by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

Great update, Cinxxx! You've been visiting some fine places. :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks! You too. Enjoying your recently revived thread. :cheers2:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

When there is going to be thread named _*My travels in 2016*_


----------



## cinxxx

^^I guess soon


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Palau Nacional by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Palau Nacional by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Palau Nacional by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Palau Nacional by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Palau Nacional by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Anella Olímpica by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Anella Olímpica by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Estadi Olímpic Lluís Companys by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Anella Olímpica by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Estadi Olímpic Lluís Companys by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Anella Olímpica by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Anella by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Estadi Olímpic Lluís Companys by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Estadi Olímpic Lluís Companys by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Palau Nacional by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Font màgica de Montjuïc by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Font màgica de Montjuïc - Plaça Carles Buigas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Rome and Barcelona :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View towards Plaça d'Espanya by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Plaça d'Espanya by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Plaça de la Bella Dorita by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Jardins de les Tres Xemeneies by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Plaça de les Drassanes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Dependencia de Aduanas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Plaza Portal de la Pau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Port Vell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Port Vell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Port Vell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Port Vell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Port Vell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Port Vell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Passeig de Colom by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Rambla by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - La Rambla by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Plaça Reial by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sagrada Família by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Casa les Punxes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa les Punxes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Avinguda Diagonal by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

*Casa Milà*, also known as La Pedrera (pronounced: [ɫə pəˈðɾeɾə], meaning the 'The Quarry'), is a modernist building in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain. It was the last civil work designed by Catalan architect Antoni Gaudí and it was built between the years 1906 and 1910.

It was commissioned in 1912 by businessman Pere Milà i Camps and his wife Roser Segimon i Artells. At the time, it was very controversial because of the bold undulating stone facade and twisted wrought iron balconies and windows, designed mostly by Josep Maria Jujol.

Architecturally it is considered an innovative work by having a structure of columns and floors free of load bearing walls. Similarly, the front – which is made of stone – is also self-supporting. Another innovative element was the construction of the underground garage.

In 1984, it was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO. It is currently the headquarters of the Fundació-Catalunya La Pedrera, which manages the various exhibitions and activities done there and the public visits.


Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Wonderful views from the rooftop*

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Milà/La Pedrera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Amatller by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Fundació Antoni Tàpies by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Passeig de Gràcia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Passeig de Gràcia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Passeig de Gràcia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Plaça de Catalunya by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Arc de Triomf by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Arc de Triomf by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Arc de Triomf by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Arc de Triomf by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Passeig d'Isabel II by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Plaça de l'Ictineo by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Port Vell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Port Vell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Port Vell - Rambla dal Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Port Vell - Rambla dal Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Port Vell - Rambla dal Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Mirador de Colom by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Mirador de Colom by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Mirador de Colom by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Mirador de Colom by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Mirador de Colom by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Mirador de Colom by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Mirador de Colom by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Mirador de Colom by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Mirador de Colom by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Mirador de Colom by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Mercado de La Boqueria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Mercado de La Boqueria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Mercado de La Boqueria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Mercado de La Boqueria by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Font màgica de Montjuïc by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Palau Nacional by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Font màgica de Montjuïc by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Font màgica de Montjuïc by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Font màgica de Montjuïc by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Font màgica de Montjuïc & Barcelona - Palau Nacional by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Font màgica de Montjuïc & Barcelona - Palau Nacional by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Plaça d'Espanya by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Les Arenes by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Barceloneta - Plaça del Poeta Boscà by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Platja by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Platja by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Platja by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Port Olímpic by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Port Olímpic by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Port Olímpic by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Port Olímpic by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Port Olímpic by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice photos from Barcelona :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - El Poble Sec by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - El Poble Sec by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - El Poble Sec by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Avinguda del Paraŀlel by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Avinguda del Paraŀlel by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Baixada de la Glòria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Baixada de la Glòria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Baixada de la Glòria by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

>>>>>>>>>>>>

Barcelona - View from Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Plaça de Lesseps by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Platja by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Platja by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Platja by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - La Barceloneta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Barceloneta by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - La Barceloneta by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Park Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Carrer de Larrard by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Such a singular city. The Gaudi works and Parc Guell are just fantastic, and utterly unique.


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Hotel Gaudi by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Palau Güell by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Plaça Reial by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Plaça Reial by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Plaça Reial by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barri Gòtic - Carrer de Ferran by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Barri Gòtic - Plaça de Sant Jaume by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barri Gòtic - Plaça de Sant Jaume by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sant Pere, Santa Caterina i la Ribera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Sant Pere, Santa Caterina i la Ribera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sant Pere, Santa Caterina i la Ribera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Basilica de Santa Maria del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Basilica de Santa Maria del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Long line at Picasso Museum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Basilica Santa Maria Del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Basilica Santa Maria Del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Basilica Santa Maria Del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Basilica Santa Maria Del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Basilica Santa Maria Del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Basilica Santa Maria Del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Basilica Santa Maria Del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - View from Basilica Santa Maria Del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Basilica Santa Maria Del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - View from Basilica Santa Maria Del Mar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Barri Gòtic by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barri Gòtic by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barri Gòtic by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barri Gòtic by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Catedral de Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Catedral de Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Catedral de Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Catedral de Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Catedral de Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Catedral de Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Catedral de Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Catedral de Barcelona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sant Pere, Santa Caterina i la Ribera by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Sant Pere, Santa Caterina i la Ribera by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Barri Gòtic - Plaça de Sant Jaume by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barri Gòtic by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Barri Gòtic by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Via Laietana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Palau de la Música Catalana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Palau de la Música Catalana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Palau de la Música Catalana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Palau de la Música Catalana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Palau de la Música Catalana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Palau de la Música Catalana by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Palau de la Música Catalana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Casa Batlló*

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous images from Barcelona. Truly a distinctive city.


----------



## cinxxx

^^ Thanks! :cheers2:

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr


Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Barcelona - Casa Batlló by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Passeig de Gràcia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Barcelona - Passeig de Gràcia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Girona* (English /dʒiˈroʊnə/, Catalan: [ʒiˈɾonə], Spanish: Gerona [xeˈɾona]; French: Gérone) is a city in the northeast of the Autonomous Community of Catalonia in Spain, at the confluence of the rivers Ter, Onyar, Galligants, and Güell and has an official population of 96,722 as of January 2011. It is the capital of the province of the same name and of the comarca of the Gironès. It is located 99 km (62 mi) northeast of Barcelona. Girona is one of the major Catalan cities.








-----


----------



## cinxxx

Girona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Girona by cinxxx, on Flickr

Girona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------

